# TTC with low AMH (3.6) - help!



## briz39 (May 19, 2013)

Hi

So this is a long saga - I was all lined up for booking IVF abroad when my long-term, but recently ex-boyfriend had a change of heart and agreed to try for a baby naturally.  I've quickly dashed out and bought ovulation tests, although I know from taking my temperature that I usually peak quite late in my cycle (day 18?).  

So, it's day 13, no sign of LH surge but have had a few attempts just in case.

I'm so completely unaware of how all of this works that I don't know what I'm supposed to ask you yet.  

I'm taking Pregnacare Conception.  I'm checking ovulation.  I'm making sure we have lots of sex, but not too much.

What else?  How bad is 3.6 AMH?  I guess I know that my eggs are going to be old, as well as diminishing.  But is it dire?  

How worried should I be?

I've had two pregnancies.  One at 23 (miscarriage) one at 36 (missed miscarriage).  Both around 10 weeks.

Help!  Oh am also unbelievably excited, in case you can't tell!

Thanks.


----------

